# Looking to purchase a new blower.



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Hey there. I've been picking the brains of the Ariens and Honda guys, so I thought I'd pick the Toro guys brains as well!!!

I sold my plow machine that maintained my 500' foot driveway because we couldn't justify the payment of our side by side any longer. I was initially looking at an Ariens platinum 30, however the dealer is over an hour away for me. My Honda dealer is reputable but I have a hard time justifying $6,000 CAD for a HSS1332.

Recently our local forestry shop branched out and became a dealer for Toro, he also sells Husqvarna snowblowers but the consensus I've gathered from the forums is they arent in the same league as my other options.

I was looking at the PowermaxHD 1232 or 1428/32 wheeled units(as I heard the TRX has its own issues) and was wondering the overall opinions on these machines? Ive read in a few places about pre mature rusting?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm a believer in old Toros but losing faith in the newer. 

I'm in the Simplicity Pro camp as the absolutely the best other than Honda eliminating certain models.

Then Ariens.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This time of year is excellent for finding an excellent low hour used machine at a third or less of new price.

For even better deals.....
People practically give snowblowers away if they won't start or have any other small issues. No start is 99% bad gas or just needs a minor carburetor cleaning.

I love those machines. Average 30 minutes to get them running again.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*They All Are Going To Rust!!! Does Not Matter What Brand You Get. Blame It On This Globally Sourced Metal. They Are All Thin And Flimsy. Get The 14-28 OR 14-32 TORO Then.*


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Cbremner118 said:


> Hey there. I've been picking the brains of the Ariens and Honda guys, so I thought I'd pick the Toro guys brains as well!!!
> 
> I sold my plow machine that maintained my 500' foot driveway because we couldn't justify the payment of our side by side any longer. I was initially looking at an Ariens platinum 30, however the dealer is over an hour away for me. My Honda dealer is reputable but I have a hard time justifying $6,000 CAD for a HSS1332.
> 
> ...


=======================================================================



You can ask a question of Paul Sikkema about the TORO 1428TRX and TORO 1432TRX
on his web page www.movingsnow.com and he will answer you via the question page.

A lot of snow blower brands suffer from rusting.

It's not like they are going to dip coat the snowblower bodies and frames in 3-5 coats of PPG paint or Rust Oleum paint or battle ship grey as a base coat as that would add much more to the price.

I grew up using TORO products, our first was the 2 cycle TORO white cover long horn single stage with the weatherproof cover used to protect the user from the shorting clip on it.

I still have the Single Stage S620 SNOW PUP (my third) and the Single Stage TORO CCR GTS 3000 TORO SNOW PUP (my forth) in my stable. Both of these single stage snow throwers have the 2 cycle engines they came with and have never failed me nor am I going to sell them.

I would still have all four of my snow pups from 1978 if the first two had not suffered side frame failures from so much use. I should have had them repaired rather than scrapping them.

The TORO TRX units have the same hydrostatic transmissions as the Ariens hydrostatic models.

When Paul Sikkemma tested the 1432TRX unit he was given he talked about the little glitch the transmission had and he also said TORO was working on it. If my memory of the 2 testing videos of the 1432 TRX that Paul Sikkemma did is still fresh he said overall the TORO was the better of the two.

I would send Paul Sikkemma an e-mail or an actual letter which is much more personal and ask if he has heard any more from TORO about the TRX transmission glitch they had from 2 years ago as it seemed minor to him.

The fellow from Canada that tested a TORO TRX unit and complained about them really did not know what he was doing in my opinion as they were actually misusing the machine. He also neglected to mention that a hydrostatic transmission with cold oil will be harder to use.

If TORO still made the 2 cycle 2 stage units they made they would have sold thousands of them by now as they were simple to own and operate and easy to use and never lacked power.
THE EPA KILLED THESE UNITS.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I think if your driveway is paved, a wheeled unit would do just fine. Also, more importantly, how much snow do you get in your area? 

I imagine with a 28" or larger machine, you would be able to handle most storms without too much trouble. Ariens seems to be the go to for many of the guys here, although Honda is great, they can get expensive as you have mentioned.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

More on the TRX1428 and 1432.

The TORO 428TRX and TORO 1432TRX interactive manual is extremely large and you can access it via the Toro web site


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

leonz said:


> More on the TRX1428 and 1432.
> 
> The TORO 428TRX and TORO 1432TRX interactive manual is extremely large and you can access it via the Toro web site


Have the transmission issues been resolved with the TRX units.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Candidly I do not know whether they have or not but asking Paul Sikkema that question via the message board on his web page will get you an answer. 
Don't forget the Ariens units have the same transmission.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Well picking up a 2021 Toro 1432 Power TRX from the dealer tomorrow. Getting a pretty good deal as it was his last model in stock before new inventory comes in this fall. I was assured the unit doesn't have the service bulletin for the transmission issue, so hopefully it'll be a good purchase. One perk the dealer has is if you bring your machine in for warranty work he has 3-4 machines he lends out until your machine is fixed. So we'll see either I'll hate it or love it!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cbremner118 said:


> Well picking up a 2021 Toro 1432 Power TRX from the dealer tomorrow. Getting a pretty good deal as it was his last model in stock before new inventory comes in this fall. I was assured the unit doesn't have the service bulletin for the transmission issue, so hopefully it'll be a good purchase. One perk the dealer has is if you bring your machine in for warranty work he has 3-4 machines he lends out until your machine is fixed. So we'll see either I'll hate it or love it!


Good luck.....check back in 5 years......not after 5 hours like most gushing about their new machines. Then they come back after a couple seasons complaining.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Congratulations finally. Let us know how long it takes to clear the driveway and such.
Should have no problem throwing the snow well clear


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Cbremner118 said:


> Well picking up a 2021 Toro 1432 Power TRX from the dealer tomorrow. Getting a pretty good deal as it was his last model in stock before new inventory comes in this fall. I was assured the unit doesn't have the service bulletin for the transmission issue, so hopefully it'll be a good purchase. One perk the dealer has is if you bring your machine in for warranty work he has 3-4 machines he lends out until your machine is fixed. So we'll see either I'll hate it or love it!


==========================================================================================

I am glad to hear you have a snowblower for the upcoming winter season and that your dealer has loaner units. 
The Toro patented Anti Clog Feature will help you a lot too. 

I use Fluid Film to coat the auger housing, impeller housing and the chute to make them more slick and almost double your casting distance. 

You may want to invest in a toro snow cab for it to make clearing easier to prevent snow dust from blowing back at you.
The TORO snow cabs have the polycarbonate windows that do not fog up over time. It should keep a lot of the exhaust fumes away from you as well while clearing as well.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

leonz said:


> ==========================================================================================
> 
> I am glad to hear you have a snowblower for the upcoming winter season and that your dealer has loaner units.
> The Toro patented Anti Clog Feature will help you a lot too.
> ...


Are you guys buying the aerosol or 1 gallon cans of fluid film? Pretty stoked to get the blower. It's getting delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Cbremner118 said:


> Are you guys buying the aerosol or 1 gallon cans of fluid film? Pretty stoked to get the blower. It's getting delivered tomorrow!!


==========================================================================================

I buy the Aerosol cans as I have to recoat my 3 snow animals several times during the destruction of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the little moat monsters with its remains because of the rock salt they use which makes a real mess of things by creating a heavy bank of slush and ice on the end of my driveway. 

If I had a longer driveway and still had to deal with the rock salt crap I would invest in a gallon as the rock salt would be flushed out of my snow throwers and snow blower much sooner but as they use huge amounts of it on my mountain it essentially creates a narrow heat island on the road I live on. 

Investing in a gallon of Fluid Film will let you use a lambs wool paint mitt to coat everything that contacts snow-the inner area of the cross auger housing, auger flighting, the impeller paddles on both sides and the chute from the base of the chute to the end spout. The lambs wool paint mitt can be put in a big zip lock bag to keep it moist and useable.
you can use a simple less costly 1 gallon plastic sprayer to coat everything if you want but you need to make sure it is kept in a warm place to avoid having the water freeze in it using a fifty-fifty mix of tap water and Fluid Film and use it in a gallon sprayer to coat the snow blower when needed to increase your casting distance as it will wear away over time and should be reapplied as needed as it will make it easier to clear the snow pack when you are clearing the driveway.

The TORO patented anti clog feature enables the snow blower to run flat out and physically discharge the snow cut up by the open cross augers as fast as physically possible while making sure the snow blower impeller does not become plugged with snow and preventing it from working at full speed with maximum torque at high idle. 

I would ask your dealer if the TORO 1432 TRX is equipped with the high altitude fuel kit and if not purchase a larger fuel jet to replace the stock fuel jet it comes with to improve the high end performance of the engine to maintain the most useable torque for the belt drive to the impeller. 

Some of the members use a good car wax to coat the parts that contact snow with several coats as well using a paint mitt.

I have so much slush to deal with its easier for me to use the rattle cans and spray the paddles of the single stages and the impeller and chute of the 2 stage as I have to take half cuts due to the slush melt creating a mess of heavy salt laden ice and snow when clearing off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the little moat monsters with its remains. 

If you have hot and cold water running in the garage its always a good idea to rinse off the snow and ice and to make sure the drain holes in the impeller housing are open as the impeller paddles create a great deal of heat. 

I use my kerosene fired space heater/torpedo heater to warm up my snow throwers and snow blower and I also use it to dry out the snow blower and snow throwers when done as I do not have running water to use in my garage to wash the snow pups and the garden way snow blower.

If you are able to warm up the 1432TRX with a heat source prior to using it for 15 minutes to a an half hour to using it all the better as the transmission oil will be at or near the operating temperature needed for it to work at its best. 

Please believe me when I say we all want you to succeed.
The TORO consumer warranty will be there for you in case you need service for it. 

Leon


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Christmas came early. No more big purchases for the next few years hopefully.



How high would you recommend setting the skid shoes for gravel/country driveway? I saw somewhere about 1/4" at the scraper but I was honestly thinking about 1/2" until the gravel is packed and frozen


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As you have plenty of ballast weight now, I would drop the skids 3/4"(1.9-2 centimeters) and raise the scraper or remove it as you have no blacktop as you will be gulping gravel otherwise.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

leonz said:


> =======================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were two items that needed repairs when Toro started selling the TRX in 2020. The issues were all fixed for 2021 and the original units received a mandatory update.

1. We originally thought the transmissions weren't strong enough but the issue actaully was the tranny belt wasn't tight enough. Toro redesigned the trans belt tensioner and it now works great.

2. Some owners had problems with the track assembly falling apart. The issue was the bolts holding the assembly together were not properly torqued during assembly. Toro also added a couple of braces in the assembly to keep everything solid.


Personally, I like the Ariens RapidTrak - it is so easy to use. The Toro uses trigger steer and if you like that type of steering it is as easy to use as the Honda and Cub Cadet.
The Toro throws slush farther - the RapidTrak throws more snow. Neither unit clogs on any type of snow. Neither one will break shear pins throwing snow (like the Cub Cadet.)
The Ariens is all about adjusting the tracks to give you the best traction for clearing snow. With the tracks in "wheel mode" it is perfectly balanced so you can zero-turn. The Toro locks the bucket up for transport or locks it down for clearing snow. It has a dig in mode like the Ariens but both will not turn in the dig-in mode. Neither machine will ride up if you try to push too much snow into the bucket.
The 2022 Ariens has an electric chute control that's very quick and up top so it won't be affected by moisture. The thumb control is right by your right thumb. The Toro use the Quik-Stick chute ontrol so it's also fast.
- The Kraken RapidTrak is insane...
What else would you like to know? If haven't guessed by now - I'm Paul


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Toolboxhero said:


> There were two items that needed repairs when Toro started selling the TRX in 2020. The issues were all fixed for 2021 and the original units received a mandatory update.
> 
> 1. We originally thought the transmissions weren't strong enough but the issue actaully was the tranny belt wasn't tight enough. Toro redesigned the trans belt tensioner and it now works great.
> 
> ...


If your offer of additional information is open, I would like to know how to tension the RapidTrak track. I have not been able to find any Ariens info besides "track should be taut". I measured the original factory or dealer setup and at the end of season removed the track and greased the axle ends and drive wheel. I then set it up with just a bit of tension. The more the tension the harder to push with engine off and hydro trans disengaged.

EDIT: This question would also apply to the Toro, unless it has a better owner manual.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

From initial inspection of the Toro, you loosen the back idler bolts and at the very back of the track assembly, there's a jacking bolt on either side to increase or reduce track tension. Fairly simple


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cbremner118 said:


> From initial inspection of the Toro, you loosen the back idler bolts and at the very back of the track assembly, there's a jacking bolt on either side to increase or reduce track tension. Fairly simple


Thanks and yes, that is the same as the Ariens RapidTrak, but not my question. Those two adjustment eyebolts and nuts have a very large range of movement to apply enormous tension or very little tension to the rubber tracks. So how much tension to apply? 

Does your Toro manual describe a method of setting track tension?


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Town said:


> Thanks and yes, that is the same as the Ariens RapidTrak, but not my question. Those two adjustment eyebolts and nuts have a very large range of movement to apply enormous tension or very little tension to the rubber tracks. So how much tension to apply?
> 
> Does your Toro manual describe a method of setting track tension?


Yes in the Toro manual I believe it states 1/2" or 9/16" of track deflection with 10lbs of force, between the back idler and main track hub. basically you aren't going to get it precise without a deflection guage. As long as the tracks tight enough that there is still some give in the track when you push down I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cbremner118 said:


> Yes in the Toro manual I believe it states 1/2" or 9/16" of track deflection between the back idler and main track hub.


Great, thank you. That is much the same as the earlier Ariens track using the upper drive wheel and two idler wheels (front and back). Similar design to the Toro. That is much the same track tension that my RapidTrak came with. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe lower after snow/ice pack. But as above, start higher.
Wax, silicon, and fluid film works to keep clogs away, and throw that snow where it will stay out of your way the whole season


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Yeh picked up a can of fluid film. 20$ a can here! May have also waxed the exterior today as well haha. Do you guys spray just the chute or do you guys spray the whole interior of the auger housing/bearings.

It got delivered with a quarter of a tank of fuel. I ran the carb dry. Think it's fine to leave that 1/4 tank in there and just dilute it with some ethanol free 91 at the start of the season?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Cbremner118 said:


> Yeh picked up a can of fluid film. 20$ a can here! May have also waxed the exterior today as well haha. Do you guys spray just the chute or do you guys spray the whole interior of the auger housing/bearings.
> 
> It got delivered with a quarter of a tank of fuel. I ran the carb dry. Think it's fine to leave that 1/4 tank in there and just dilute it with some ethanol free 91 at the start of the season?


============================================================================================

When I use the Fluid Film I spray everything and it helps a lot.

As for the fuel I would drain it/siphon it out and make sure you either run the engine to pull all the fuel out of the carb with full choke to get it running again to burn more fuel out of the fuel lines and tank as the last thing you want is to have gum build up on the fuel inlet of the tank.

If there is enough fuel line exposed putting a paper fuel filter with the clear plastic body for small engines and a shut off valve in the line in front of the filter will be a big help to keep the crap out of the carb.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

I have another question for you guys. I siphoned my fuel tank and ran my blower dry for the summer. I was visiting my father and he told me I should leave it full with stabilized fuel because my metal fuel tank will rust because of the condensation of an empty tank. Any thoughts? All my OPE that I've had have always had plastic fuel tanks but I definitely understand where he is coming from.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Cbremner118 said:


> I have another question for you guys. I siphoned my fuel tank and ran my blower dry for the summer. I was visiting my father and he told me I should leave it full with stabilized fuel because my metal fuel tank will rust because of the condensation of an empty tank. Any thoughts? All my OPE that I've had have always had plastic fuel tanks but I definitely understand where he is coming from.


i drain my tank put a little motor oil in it and hit it with compressed air from my air compressor then take a old plastic bag put it over the hole and place the cap on. the bag will stop air from venting and sucking in moisture. Has worked for me for many years.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Use seafoam engine fogger, make sure the carburator fuel bowl is 
dry and use the sandwich bag covering the fuel tank filler cap.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Cbremner118 said:


> I have another question for you guys. I siphoned my fuel tank and ran my blower dry for the summer. I was visiting my father and he told me I should leave it full with stabilized fuel because my metal fuel tank will rust because of the condensation of an empty tank. Any thoughts? All my OPE that I've had have always had plastic fuel tanks but I definitely understand where he is coming from.


your dad is correct
metal tanks full with treatment
my 414cc is metal it stays full and gets started every 2 months for 5 min


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

1132le said:


> your dad is correct
> metal tanks full with treatment
> my 414cc is metal it stays full and gets started every 2 months for 5 min


I think I will going this route. I have access to ethanol free fuel as well. I've never seen him have an issue with his equipment.


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

So as I was running my snow blower at a medium idle to run treated gas thru the system and after about 2 minutes, smoke was coming out of the belt housing. So I shut the machine down unbolted the belt cover and could feel the heat off the auger sheave on the drive shaft. There is almost no adjustment left in the auger tensioner cable off the auger handle for the tension idler. Is this just common for a new belt breaking in or should I be having my dealer look at this? It seemed like there was tons of slack in the belt when the idler wasn't engaged, but every once in awhile the belt would grab and move slowly for an inch or two then stop.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Needs to be looked at. Preferably by someone on here


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Tony-chicago said:


> Needs to be looked at. Preferably by someone on here


Hahah! I disconnected the clutch idler, spring and that resolved the issue. To me it appears the bolt that threads into the turnbuckle does not have enough thread to provide enough adjustment to loosen and fully disengage the clutch idler from the belt. I've tied down the auger handle overnight to see if I can get some initial stretch out of the tensioner spring. If that doesn't work I Will be bringing the spring and bolt that threads into the turnbuckle to the dealer and they can figure out what needs to be done.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

? I am not sure this is the way to go. Then again, I am not there to figure this out. Pics


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

Just wanted to post a little update. Snowblower preformed awesome. Had to adjust the skids a couple times to find the right height to not throw the gravel! Started at 3/4" and ended up at just over an inch! Needless to say it ate a little more gravel than I would have liked. Will lower once everything's packed. May consider packing the first snowfall with my truck next year. Blower had loads of power and man does it ever throw the snow!

Overall very impressed with the machine


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cbremner118 said:


> From initial inspection of the Toro, you loosen the back idler bolts and at the very back of the track assembly, there's a jacking bolt on either side to increase or reduce track tension. Fairly simple


why don't you buy the shop manual for this machine?


----------



## Cbremner118 (9 mo ago)

[/QUOTE]


orangputeh said:


> why don't you buy the shop manual for this machine?


It's all been resolved over the fall. Really enjoying the machine. I'm glad I made the purchase


----------

